# Mushroom Crostini tnt



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2010)

We will have Ma's sunday on Saturday so the babies can go trick or treating. I am making a crimini and white button mushrooms sliced and diced into 4 along withsome diced garlic,shallot, parsley and saute in butter,salt and pepper when  browned put them over toasted slices   of sour dough french bread that has been brushed with evoo and then heavily rubbed with garlic. So good with some wine or beer.
kadesam


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 30, 2010)

kadesma said:


> We will have Ma's sunday on Saturday so the babies can go trick or treating. I am making a crimini and white button mushrooms sliced and diced into 4 along withsome diced garlic,shallot, parsley and saute in butter,salt and pepper when browned put them over toasted slices of sour dough french bread that has been brushed with evoo and then heavily rubbed with garlic. So good with some wine or beer.
> kadesam


 
Copy and paste...


----------



## kadesma (Oct 30, 2010)

Enjoy 
kades


----------

